# 14g Gelatine = Thicker Stands



## Nicole1976 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Has Anybody _taken _Gelatine before?

The Sweetest B, posted a link in 
another thread about hair 
(Thanks Sweetest B )

In this article I read that Gelatin 
makes the hair strand thicker,
to be exact; 45 percent thicker strands 

I tried doing a search using the LHCF search engine
to gain more information and could find nothing 

Take a look for yourself (Go to topic Protein):
http://www.stophairlossnow.co.uk/Vitamins.htm

If you've used this, did you 
see any difference in your stands?

Let's try this out!


----------



## remnant (Feb 18, 2009)

I used gelatin before instead of aphogee protein treatment and had the same result!


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for the info! I have been taking this lately but I dont know how much because it is actually an ingredient in 2 other supplements I take but I plan to find out.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 18, 2009)

Okay, so far we've got some pretty positive feedback...

Come on Ladies...weigh-in


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not sure how to take it or use it. Explain how it's used.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 18, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I'm not sure how to take it or use it. Explain how it's used.


 
Hi Serenity,

Here's the peice I read that mad me post this thread:

Protein
Protein is a basic ingredient in many hair shampoos and conditioners and is also the major ingredient of hair itself, which is at least ninety per cent protein. Whilst this should not necessarily be the main ingredient in your diet, its importance should not be ignored.
*In controlled tests volunteers, supplementing their diets with protein in the form of 14g of gelatine daily, found it increased the thickness of individual hair strands by as much as 45 per cent in only two months.*
Diet can influence both hair growth and quality and gelatine has exhibited one of the highest specific dynamic effects of any food or supplement.
Given that a strong hair is a healthy hair, the study noted that the gelatine induced increases in the diet constituted an improvement in the mechanical properties of the hair, including strength. When the volunteers stopped eating the gelatine, their hair returned to its original diameter within six months.

I think this may be another vit we LHCFer's have not given due credit


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm definitely going to try this! I have to go vitamin shopping and this will be added to my list!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 18, 2009)

Nicole1976 said:


> Hi Serenity,
> 
> Here's the peice I read that mad me post this thread:
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!!! 

I will check into this as well and take a trip to my beloved Whole Foods...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 18, 2009)

I am confused - is this an internal treatment, or are you ladies using this as an "aphogee" treat?


----------



## RavenMaven (Feb 18, 2009)

Interesting. Thaanks! I will have to stop by the vitamin shop sometime this week i suppose.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 18, 2009)

I think it's internal....

I thought about taking gelatin before but heard lots of people gained weight on it.  IDK if I need that side effect. I just lost over 12 pounds, and need to lose more, do I want to be putting it back on? Can someone share insight on this? Then again others claim weight loss.  Who knows...Please share anything about either subject


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 18, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> I will check into this as well and take a trip to my beloved Whole Foods...


 
You are welcome!

I'm all about ways to get our _Hair Thicker and Stronger_; 
I think that's one of the keys to success for our Hair

I wonder if this will curve shedding?  

Be sure to come back and let us know 
what your results were 

I think I will have to make another trip to Vitamen Shoppe to pick this one up!

I will keep everyone posted as well


----------



## gn1g (Feb 18, 2009)

I have to come back to read the post.

About 20 years ago I took gelatin to make my nails grow and it made them grow long and strong as well as my eyelashes and hair.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 18, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> I'm definitely going to try this! I have to go vitamin shopping and this will be added to my list!


 
Be sure to keep us posted on your results!  

This seems to be a new kid on the block...


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 18, 2009)

RavenMaven said:


> Interesting. Thaanks! I will have to stop by the vitamin shop sometime this week i suppose.


 
Keep us posted Raven...we need more feedback on this.

BTW, everyone, remember you need to use this for atleast 2 months before you see results...my assumption is we will probably see results before then


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 18, 2009)

Keep us posted on the brands you use too, ladies!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 18, 2009)

...also, check on the back of your multivitamin and hair vitamins to see how much gelatin, if any, is included in them.


----------



## Maxitonia (Feb 18, 2009)

can I take only 1000 or it has to be more than that to see results.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 18, 2009)

gn1g said:


> I have to come back to read the post.
> 
> About 20 years ago I took gelatin to make my nails grow and it made them grow long and strong as well as my eyelashes and hair.


 
No one answered my question earlier so I'll ask you as you've used gelatin before...did it make you gain weight? I hope not.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^ Oh, no. I definitely DO NOT want to gain weight!!


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 18, 2009)

Thicker strands=coarser hair right?


----------



## dreamlovermd (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank You for the info ladaies. I will start taking gelatine this week. 
My grandmother use to eat jello everyday and her hair and her nails were long. She use to give my brother and I jello everyday as a desert. 

Thanks ​


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 18, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> No one answered my question earlier so I'll ask you as you've used gelatin before...did it make you gain weight? I hope not.


 
Apparently Gelatin has been used as a tool in loosing weight, according to article I just read:

And has benefits for Joints, Hair and Nails...we just need to figure out which Gelatin product is the best to buy

http://www.nutricraze.com/Gelatin-a-10243.html

By the way Gelatine is French for Gelatin


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 18, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> Thicker strands=coarser hair right?


 
According to the study, it increases the thickness of the hair by 45%, which implies coarser hair 

But we shall see


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 18, 2009)

Maxitonia said:


> can I take only 1000 or it has to be more than that to see results.


 
Too early to say.

The study used 14g's of Gelatin


----------



## seraphim712 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just an observation: Could this be why Asian people have the thickest strands out of everyone? Aside from their intake of fish, seaweed, rice and herbal teas, they do eat sweets and pastries that contain gelatin like products I believe.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 18, 2009)

thicker strands......I am ALL over this for sure


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 18, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> thicker strands......I am ALL over this for sure


 
Thats for sure!

I am still trying to find a good
Brand.

Let me know what you decide on,
so we can compare notes


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm going to buy Puritan's brand because they are offering free shipping and buy two get three free so I'll get 5 bottles for a little under $16. That seems like a steal to me, but their gelatin is only 10g so I might just take two a day for awhile to make up.


----------



## makinwande (Feb 18, 2009)

Eat Jello!! But what is gelatin anyway?  Well apparently gelatin is collagen that is taken from connective tissues, bones, organs and intestines of cows and horses. Now do you really want to eat 4 cups of jello/fruit flavored animal scrap everyday? Think about it!!


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 18, 2009)

Nicole1976 said:


> Thats for sure!
> 
> I am still trying to find a good
> Brand.
> ...




will do. I am searching the internet now.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 18, 2009)

seraphim712 said:


> Just an observation: Could this be why Asian people have the thickest strands out of everyone? Aside from their intake of fish, seaweed, rice and herbal teas, they do eat sweets and pastries that contain gelatin like products I believe.


 

That's so true.  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_tea

I drink these all the time but I make them give me light sugar.  They also call it Tapioca tea or Boba.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 18, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> That's so true.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_tea
> 
> I drink these all the time but I make them give me light sugar.  They also call it Tapioca tea or Boba.



Girl I just got hooked on this stuff! My college really caters to the Asians here because there's a pretty good population of them  But the good thing about it is I get to try a lot of Asian food


----------



## seraphim712 (Feb 18, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> That's so true.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_tea
> 
> I drink these all the time but I make them give me light sugar.  They also call it Tapioca tea or Boba.





Libra08 said:


> Girl I just got hooked on this stuff! My college really caters to the Asians here because there's a pretty good population of them  But the good thing about it is I get to try a lot of Asian food



I tried this before for the first time back in January. They taste really good, although it was really hard to decide what kind of flavor to choose, there were so many LOL. The little bubbles taste like licorice candy, I assumed that they were blueberries at first. I want to try strawberry next time.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 18, 2009)

seraphim712 said:


> I tried this before for the first time back in January. They taste really good, although it was really hard to decide what kind of flavor to choose, there were so many LOL. The little bubbles taste like licorice candy, I assumed that they were blueberries at first. I want to try strawberry next time.



The strawberry is good! I had a strawberry and black tea one with jelly, but my favorite so far is honeydew melon with jelly  PLEASE do not try the coconut


----------



## seraphim712 (Feb 18, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> The strawberry is good! I had a strawberry and black tea one with jelly, but my favorite so far is honeydew melon with jelly  PLEASE do not try the coconut



LOL, 

I had a feeling the coconut wouldn't taste good. The flavor I tried was passion fruit; I didn't like it that much it was too grainy(if that makes any sense).  The honeydew sounds really good. I'll add that on my 'to try' list along with the black tea.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 18, 2009)

seraphim712 said:


> LOL,
> 
> I had a feeling the coconut wouldn't taste good. The flavor I tried was passion fruit; I didn't like it that much it was too grainy(if that makes any sense).  The honeydew sounds really good. I'll add that on my 'to try' list along with the black tea.



LOL This sounds so sad, but I tried Passion fruit for the first time Saturday too, and I totally understand what you're saying. I really need to stop it, but I have a few more flavors that I haven't tried yet


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 18, 2009)

I love vits!! I definately want to order this... geez im such a pj


----------



## Auburn (Feb 18, 2009)

seraphim712 said:


> Just an observation: Could this be why Asian people have the thickest strands out of everyone? Aside from their intake of fish, seaweed, rice and herbal teas, they do eat sweets and pastries that contain gelatin like products I believe.



They always have jello at the buffet.


----------



## robot. (Feb 18, 2009)

i love jello, too. maybe i'll just buy a case from the bulk store and snack on that daily.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 18, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Girl I just got hooked on this stuff! My college really caters to the Asians here because there's a pretty good population of them  But the good thing about it is I get to try a lot of Asian food


 I'm a foodie. I love trying different foods (different ethnic groups and of course good southern stuff too!). Oh and I'm an addict when it comes to the bubble tea.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm doing research on gelatin brands as well. I'll try Whole Foods first.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 18, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm a foodie. I love trying different foods (different ethnic groups and of course good southern stuff too!). Oh and I'm an addict when it comes to the bubble tea.



Me too! I eat too much...so which flavors do you recommend?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 18, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Me too! I eat too much...so which flavors do you recommend?


 Well you've already pointed out my two faves: The strawberry, and I love the black milk tea w/ tapioca (very simple but always satisfying). The almond milk one was also really good.  I also like this one with lychee in it, though I can't think of the name. When they see me they ask if I want lychee or boba, and if I say lychee they just get started because they know the one I like. If I say boba they ask if I wank milk or strawberry. I'm kinda predictable with them now that I know what I like. Tried them all in the beginning but these are my favs.  the lychee drink also has gelatin except it surrounds fruit. It's pretty darn awesome and the one I get tastes kinda like lemonade with apple lychee in it.  I only get it when I want something really sweet.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 18, 2009)

Okay, so here's what I have so far:

Gelatin 10 Grams Brand Name Sundown

http://www.americarx.com/Products/31222.html?utm_source=1far2obo3gcl4ed&utm_medium=1cap2cb&utm_term=Sundown&utm_campaign=product


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's another one for

Gelatin 10 Grams (Serving Size 2)

So, According to the study the daily intake was 14 Grams, so I think I will end up taking about 3 per day.

Oh.  And incase you dont like Sundown, I have Good-N-Natural:

http://www.nextag.com/Good-n-Natural-Good-556190580/prices-html


----------



## Maxitonia (Feb 18, 2009)

Ladies walmart sells gelatin capsules 10 grain for $2.95 a bottle the brand is Spring Valley, it has 100 caps. 1 capsule per serving daily. I just bought it today.


----------



## manegoal (Feb 18, 2009)

I eat alot of jello and noticed my nails started growing like crazy. I make jello once a week for the family.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 18, 2009)

Maxitonia said:


> Ladies walmart sells *gelatin capsules 10 grain for $2.95 a bottle* the brand is Spring Valley, it has 100 caps. 1 capsule per serving daily. I just bought it today.


 
Wow that's cheap!


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh man!  I can't eat gelatin or any beef/pork products!   Doesn't anyone know of an alternative?


----------



## Essensual (Feb 19, 2009)

makinwande said:


> Eat Jello!! But what is gelatin anyway? Well apparently gelatin is collagen that is taken from connective tissues, bones, organs and intestines of cows and horses. Now do you really want to eat 4 cups of jello/fruit flavored animal scrap everyday? Think about it!!


 
It sounds really horrible when you _read it_, but then....
...we'll eat *Gummi Candy* without a second thought.(And I'm a vegetarian.)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gummy_bear


----------



## Essensual (Feb 19, 2009)

deme camp said:


> I eat alot of jello and noticed my nails started growing like crazy. I make jello once a week for the family.


 
..hmmm...can't do jello. (It's a texture thing) ...but I love Gummis.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 19, 2009)

You know I ate Gummi's in Germany all the time and my hair was mid back like now, but w/o effort. And my mom was constantly cutting it.  This is making me think. I only stopped eating them because they don't have the good ones in the U.S like over there.  I may just eat some jello if I can find an organic one in whole foods ...just maybe.  I don't want any more pills.


----------



## tnorenberg (Feb 19, 2009)

gn1g said:


> I have to come back to read the post.
> 
> About 20 years ago I took gelatin to make my nails grow and it made them grow long and strong as well as my eyelashes and hair.



I remember my mom taking these back in the 70s. Gelatin Capsules. She always had nice thick hair. Hmmm..........Didn't realize people were still doing this.


----------



## Avaya (Feb 19, 2009)

Nicole1976 said:


> Okay, so here's what I have so far:
> 
> Gelatin 10 Grams Brand Name Sundown
> 
> http://www.americarx.com/Products/31222.html?utm_source=1far2obo3gcl4ed&utm_medium=1cap2cb&utm_term=Sundown&utm_campaign=product



This is called 10 Grams but there is only 1300mg of gelatin in the product.  You'd have to take like 10 pills to get the 14 grams of gelatin OP is suggesting.


----------



## remnant (Feb 19, 2009)

soun said:


> I used gelatin before instead of aphogee protein treatment and had the same result!


 

I'm sorry I didn't understand that it was gelatin capsules..my bad...
I had read in an issue of Instyle magazine that gelatin is also good as protein treatment so it can be use like aphogee for damaged hair; I use unflavored powder gelatin with a little bit of water to make a thick paste and put it on my hair and blow dried it until it get hard, then I rinse it and poo it (that the difference with aphogeee) and DC, and I get the same result as Aphogee for damaged hair


----------



## Aggie (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay I'm subscribing to this thread because this is an easy enough food to ingest and also I love jello and has some home in my cupboard right now as a matter of fact.

ETA: I haven't been using the jello but now it seems like I have a really good reason to start eating on a regular basis. Also, I'll be checking into the pill form as well.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 19, 2009)

soun said:


> I'm sorry I didn't understand that it was gelatin capsules..my bad...
> I had read in an issue of Instyle magazine that gelatin is also good as protein treatment so it can be use like aphogee for damaged hair; *I use unflavored powder gelatin with a little bit of water to make a thick paste and put it on my hair and blow dried it until it get hard, then I rinse it and poo it (that the difference with aphogeee) and DC, and I get the same result as Aphogee for damaged hair *




this sounds awesome....thanks for sharing. I once read somewhere, it may have been on here, about doing something similar to this but never got around to trying it out.


----------



## The Sweetest B (Feb 19, 2009)

Nicole1976 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Has Anybody _taken _Gelatine before?
> 
> ...



Lord what I done started now.  I saw that in the article but just read right over it.  I will definitely have to take a look.  My main problem with my hair is that it is soooo thin.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 19, 2009)

soun said:


> I'm sorry I didn't understand that it was gelatin capsules..my bad...
> I had read in an issue of Instyle magazine that gelatin is also good as protein treatment so it can be use like aphogee for damaged hair; I use unflavored powder gelatin with a little bit of water to make a thick paste and put it on my hair and blow dried it until it get hard, then I rinse it and poo it (that the difference with aphogeee) and DC, and I get the same result as Aphogee for damaged hair


 
Where are you getting the gelatin powder from?


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 19, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Where are you getting the gelatin powder from?



I have seen Knox unflavored gelatin powder on the baking aisle at Walmart, Target, and Kroger's. 
hths


----------



## Noir (Feb 19, 2009)

Vitamin shoppe also sell kosher (no pork) gelatin powder.


----------



## Junebug D (Feb 19, 2009)

I have no problem with eating Jello every day.   Some with lunch, some for dessert...


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Feb 19, 2009)

This is the kind that I use. I mix it with 4 oz. of cold water daily. Its a nice orange flavored drink. It has biotin in it. I get it in the baking aisle at the grocery store. 



http://www.drugstore.com/qxp78765_3...gelatine_dietary_supplement_orange_flavor.htm


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 19, 2009)

ChocalateDiva said:


> This is the kind that I use. I mix it with 4 oz. of cold water daily. Its a nice orange flavored drink. It has biotin in it. I get it in the baking aisle at the grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.drugstore.com/qxp78765_3...gelatine_dietary_supplement_orange_flavor.htm




I will look for this when I go grocery shopping this weekend.


----------



## lynndiallo (Feb 19, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> The strawberry is good! I had a strawberry and black tea one with jelly, but my favorite so far is honeydew melon with jelly  PLEASE do not try the coconut





luckiestdestiny said:


> Well you've already pointed out my two faves: The strawberry, and I love the black milk tea w/ tapioca (very simple but always satisfying). The almond milk one was also really good.  I also like this one with lychee in it, though I can't think of the name. When they see me they ask if I want lychee or boba, and if I say lychee they just get started because they know the one I like. If I say boba they ask if I wank milk or strawberry. I'm kinda predictable with them now that I know what I like. Tried them all in the beginning but these are my favs.  the lychee drink also has gelatin except it surrounds fruit. It's pretty darn awesome and the one I get tastes kinda like lemonade with apple lychee in it.  I only get it when I want something really sweet.



So I tried bubble tea for the first time today, thanks to you ladies! I had the strawberry with Tapioca...and it was great. I will try the black milk tea and honeydew melon next.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 19, 2009)

lynndiallo said:


> So I tried bubble tea for the first time today, thanks to you ladies! I had the strawberry with Tapioca...and it was great. I will try the black milk tea and honeydew melon next.



I'm happy you liked it! I'm going to get one in a few minutes when my shift starts


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 19, 2009)

I found another powder form of gelatin from BulkFoods.com.

Check this link out and let me know what you all think

http://www.bulkfoods.com/gelatin.htm

I guess we could all get on a serious JELLO kick and add more gelatin to our regular batches of Jello...

That Knox Gelatine for Nails looks good too!

All good alternative to popping more vits


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nicole1976 said:


> Hi Serenity,
> 
> Here's the peice I read that mad me post this thread:
> 
> ...



That's kind of the only thing that sucks about the results, so it's like their saying we would have to take Gelatine for the rest of our lives to maintain the thickness?


----------



## Nicole1976 (Feb 19, 2009)

IWantBSl09 said:


> That's kind of the only thing that sucks about the results, so it's like their saying we would have to take Gelatine for the rest of our lives to maintain the thickness?


 
Well I think it's like everything else...we are given a choice on what we desire to have in our daily diets...for instance I like drinking Prune Juice, because it's Hight in Antioixidants and helps to keep me regular, but just as soon as I stop drinking it those benefits go away


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 4, 2009)

makinwande said:


> Eat Jello!! But what is gelatin anyway? Well apparently gelatin is collagen that is taken from connective tissues, bones, organs and intestines of cows and horses. Now do you really want to eat 4 cups of jello/fruit flavored animal scrap everyday? Think about it!!


 
Would takng collagen give the same results?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 4, 2009)

ChocalateDiva said:


> This is the kind that I use. I mix it with 4 oz. of cold water daily. Its a nice orange flavored drink. It has biotin in it. I get it in the baking aisle at the grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.drugstore.com/qxp78765_3...gelatine_dietary_supplement_orange_flavor.htm


 


Thanks for posting this  How many grams of gelatin does this have in it?  How long have u been drinking this?


----------



## dynamic1 (Mar 5, 2009)

ChocalateDiva said:


> This is the kind that I use. I mix it with 4 oz. of cold water daily. Its a nice orange flavored drink. It has biotin in it. I get it in the baking aisle at the grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.drugstore.com/qxp78765_3...gelatine_dietary_supplement_orange_flavor.htm


 
My mom used Knox when I was little.  She had nice nails.  I am not sure if it did anything for her hair, because she had long, thick hair until she hit 30 and cut it.


----------



## Liege4421 (Mar 5, 2009)

Real gelatin is made from cow hooves (the inside of the hoof, not the hard part!)...some people eat it (i've seen it).  This is why vegans don't eat jello made with gelatin, because it is an animal by-product (I'm a veggie).  It's pretty much the same as skin, so it's high in protein and fat, which are really good for our hair, as we know!


----------



## MD_Lady (Mar 5, 2009)

Great thread everyone.  I've been curious about gelatin for some time now.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 5, 2009)

ChocalateDiva said:


> This is the kind that I use. I mix it with 4 oz. of cold water daily. Its a nice orange flavored drink. It has biotin in it. I get it in the baking aisle at the grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.drugstore.com/qxp78765_3...gelatine_dietary_supplement_orange_flavor.htm



I know for certain this will make your nails grow. I didn't think of it for my hair.

[SIZE=+2]*Supplement Facts*[/SIZE]Serving Size:1 Envelope (11g)Servings Per Container:14
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Amount per Serving*






*Calories* Total40
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



% Daily Value+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Sodium*  30 mg  1%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Total Carbohydrate*  3 g1%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Protein* * 7 g**0%*




% Daily Value
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Vitamin C*  27 mg   45%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Niacin (B3)*  4 mg 20%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Vitamin B6*  0.4 mg  20%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Biotin*  300 mcg  100%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]* [SIZE=-2]Daily Value not established.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## BGT (Mar 5, 2009)

I can't wait to start this!


----------



## Stella B. (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me to pick up some jello today! I have always loved jello since I was a child. I buy the little sugar free cups now from the grocery store, and eat it at lunch time, with my salad. I'm thinking there's some truth to gelatin helping to make hair stronger. I've always kept it in the fridge and enjoyed it as a low calorie snack; any nutritional benefits I get from the gelatin for my hair is an addded plus!


----------



## *Michelle* (Mar 5, 2009)

My aunt has *swore* by gelatin for as long as I can remember (forty yrs or more). She does it for nails and her nails are and always have been beautiful and guess what? So is her hair!

Hmmmm...


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2009)

gorgeoushair said:


> Would takng collagen give the same results?


 
I just added a some collagen to my wish list on vitacost.com. I'm thinking about ordering this one http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Hyaluronic-Acid-with-BioCell-Collagen-II-100-mg-240-Capsules and the gelatin I want is this one  http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Gelatin or this one http://www.vitacost.com/Thompson-Hydrolyzed-Gelatin.  

I must add that I am very impressed with the ingredients in and reviews of their multi vitamin here http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Synergy-Once-Daily-Multi-Vitamin-Version-3-60-Capsules. They also carry alta silica which I ordered last week. All theses viatmins work very well together. 

And ladies, I must admit, I love what the fish oil here http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Mega-EFA-Omega-3-EPA-DHA is doing to my skin, nails and hair as well - it is making my hair very shiny too. Please tell me what you ladies think, thanks.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 5, 2009)

Aggie
You must knew I was going to place an order at Vitacost........now I really don't know what to get


----------



## Aggie (Mar 6, 2009)

gorgeoushair said:


> Aggie
> You must knew I was going to place an order at Vitacost........now I really don't know what to get


 
Ooops, sorry honey. I want them all myself but I think I will get the hydrolyzed gelatin - 2000mg, the hyaluronic acid with Biocell Collagen in it, I will definitely be getting this to try for the first time http://www.vitacost.com/Rainbow-Light-Just-Once-Prenatal-One-Multivitamin, and I'll be repurchasing the Nature's Plus Ultra Hair Vitamins. I'll get the NSI Synergy Once Daily vitamin at a later date. The NSI Mega EFA® Omega-3 EPA & DHA - 2126 mg 240 softgels and the Alta Health Silica are staples for sure.


----------



## onelove08 (Mar 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Ooops, sorry honey. I want them all myself but I think I will get the hydrolyzed gelatin - 2000mg, the hyaluronic acid with Biocell Collagen in it, I will definitely be getting this to try for the first time http://www.vitacost.com/Rainbow-Light-Just-Once-Prenatal-One-Multivitamin, and I'll be repurchasing the Nature's Plus Ultra Hair Vitamins. I'll get the NSI Synergy Once Daily vitamin at a later date. The NSI Mega EFA® Omega-3 EPA & DHA - 2126 mg 240 softgels and the Alta Health Silica are staples for sure.


 

That is crazy! I just placed an order for hyaluronic acid! Have you ordered the hyaluronic acid before?


----------



## Nicole1976 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

I have an update story for you!.  

It's been about a little over a week since I have been taking 3 tablets a day and I am already starting to notice a definite difference in my strands.

Here's what I'm noticing:

My hair over all seems to be getting darker
My strands seem stronger/coarser
A Decrease in shedding
Gelatin tablets are definitely here to stay for me


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Mar 6, 2009)

Nicole1976 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have an update story for you!.
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is beautiful.  Thank you for posting the original article and your results.  After I read the article and saw some of Br*nze's results, I decided to start the "drink your way to waistlength" challenge.  The 7 wonders cocktail has a smaller amount of geletin.  Now after seeing your results, I am ordering the geletin caps from vitacost.  Keep us posted on your results.  I'll do the same.  Thanks again!


----------



## HKW53 (Mar 7, 2009)

I was reading that Bernard Jensen brand is a good one. She said not all brands are good; many contain MSG.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2009)

onelove08 said:


> That is crazy! I just placed an order for hyaluronic acid! Have you ordered the hyaluronic acid before?


No, this will be my first time. I simply can't resist that one though because of all the great reviews about it on vitacost.com. I am really really eager to try it.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 7, 2009)

Nicole1976 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have an update story for you!.
> 
> ...


 
Which brand are you taking Nicole and where are you purchasing it from?


----------



## Valerie (Mar 7, 2009)

I will definitely try this, thanks for posting.


----------



## c*c*chic* (Mar 7, 2009)

hmmm interesting..... when i was little i used to drink the jello mix after my mom added the water lol it was a texture thing! couldnt shake it lol. it was like juice to me. anyway, i was thinkin, being that im doing a low carb diet i cant do the  cocktail BUT what if i mixed the wheat germ  oil and eggs with the gelatin liquid as soon as it cools off in the morning... what do u guys think?


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 7, 2009)

Gelatin is essentially collagen so it should just act as collagen protein.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 8, 2009)

I was at the store looking at a box of Jello gelatin.  The problem with Jello is that I have no way of telling how much gelatin we would get per serving. At least with the Knox you know one packet is 7 grams, and according to this formula in order to reap the max benefits, you need 14 grams per day. 

It seems that could get expensive with the supplement tablets because just the few that I looked at, one of them being the Vitacost NSI brand has only 1.6 mg to 2.0 mg per serving. :scratchch 

The other good thing about Knox is that you get 3 grams of biotin per serving. I think I'm going to got the Knox route, I just talked myself into it!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I was at the store looking at a box of Jello gelatin. The problem with Jello is that I have no way of telling how much gelatin we would get per serving. At least with the Knox you know one packet is 7 grams, and according to this formula in order to reap the max benefits, you need 14 grams per day.
> 
> It seems that could get expensive with the supplement tablets because just the few that I looked at, one of them being the Vitacost NSI brand has only 1.6 mg to 2.0 mg per serving. :scratchch
> 
> The other good thing about Knox is that you get 3 grams of biotin per serving. I think I'm going to got the Knox route, I just talked myself into it!


 
Thanks AJJ for this very useful post. Where can I get the Knox online?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks AJJ for this very useful post. Where can I get the Knox online?


That's right you are my island sister over there... I was going to tell you to go to Publix or Kroger, oddly enough I haven't seen it at my local Walmart.

I will check a few places online, but I will be more than happy to pick some up for you and let me check on the international shipping rate, I think its reasonable.

ETA: My Publix sells it for $5.99 and they occasionally have sale where it's $4.99 per box. Each box has 14 packets, which = 1 serving each.  You would need a little over 2 boxes per month for a pack a day, 4 boxes if you want do 2 packs a / which is what they recommend for 40% thicker strands of hair. 

:scratchch 20% thicker would work for me


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 8, 2009)

*NutraMix for Strong Nails*






Say good-bye to weak, brittle nails…and say hello to NutraMix for Strong Nails! This delicious orange flavored drink mix is an excellent way to bolster the strength and vitality of your nails.* NutraMix for Strong Nails includes Vitamin C to aid in collagen formation; Biotin, which helps to promote healthy nail growth*; and Gelatine, one of the raw materials for collagen, the building blocks for strong, healthy nails.*

It looks like they may be changing their packaging, this appears to be the same product, they changed the name and the packaging


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks AJJ for this very useful post. Where can I get the Knox online?




Where to find Knox:

http://www.knox.com/buyknox.asp

United States:





 A & P Supermarkets





 Albertson's 	  



Amazon.com



AmericaRx.com





 BJ’s





 Brooks Drug





 CVS/pharmacy





 Discount Drug Mart



DrugStore.com





 Duane Reade





 Eckerd





 Food Lion





 Giant Eagle



Harmon Discount





 HEB





 Ingles





 Kinney Drug





 Kmart





 Kroger





 Marc's / Expect Discounts





 May’s Drug Stores





 Meijer





 MED-X





 Pamida





 Path-Mark





 Penn Traffic





 Price Chopper





 Publix





 Raley’s





 RITE-AID





 Safeway





 Sam’s Club





 Shoprite Supermarkets





 Snyders Drug





 Shopko





 Stop & Shop





 Target








 Wal-Mart





 Walgreens





 Wegmans Food Markets





 Winn-Dixie
          and other fine stores. 	   	             			

*International Distributors*
Taiwan:









*Shih Xin-Yi Pharmacy*
			    147 Mintsu-W Road
			    Taipei, Taiwan ROC
			    Tel: 011-886-22-591-0787
			    Fax: 011-886-22-597-1738
			    Attn: Mr. Frank Shih


----------



## Aggie (Mar 9, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Where to find Knox:
> 
> http://www.knox.com/buyknox.asp
> 
> ...


 
Thanks a million AJJ.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 9, 2009)

Is this by the other knox products......I didn't see it at Walmart.


----------



## kimmy89 (Mar 9, 2009)

I couldnt  find it at all at my vitamin shop, any uk ladies know where I can get this?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 10, 2009)

Nicole1976 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have an update story for you!.
> 
> ...



Which brand are you taking? I'm taking Solgar.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2009)

I see I mighthave to order mine from amazon.com. I have it in my wish list for now. I am in Nebraska this minute, so I will be looking for it here before purchasing online.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 22, 2009)

bumping, bought a box of Knox unflavored gelatin, trying to get in 2 packs a day = 14 grams...will do this for 2 months, should reap major thicknezzz


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 22, 2009)

*How do you all keep it from clumping up?*


----------



## fluffylocks (Apr 22, 2009)

Do you guys think the 14g of Gelatine makes your existing hair thicker too or just the newgrowth? 

Usually I think vitamins that increase growth and thicken hair only work on newgrowth, but the link said that if you dont take it for 6 months then all of your hair would go back to normal so idk....anyone taking them notice all of their hair getting thicker? 

I also wonder how much gelatine is in one of those cups of jello.


----------



## Wildkat08 (Apr 23, 2009)

So, it seems that taking 2 envelopes per day is the most efficient way to get in 14g per day.  Is there really no pill supplement that carries a larger dose?  Id rather take a pill or 3 everyday rather than have to mix up some weird concotion and drink it daily, lol... just me I guess.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Apr 23, 2009)

After reading other posts I had to look up Jello:

http://recipes.howstuffworks.com/question557.htm

If you've ever eaten in a cafeteria, chances are good that your dessert options included Jell-O. There are hundreds of different desserts that use Jell-O to create everything from your basic institutional-style gelatin square to ornate designs that incorporate varied Jell-O flavors, fruit, and whipped toppings. Jell-O consists of four basic ingredients: 


gelatin
water
sugar or artificial sweetener and artificial flavors
food coloring
Shannon Neal/Dreamstime.com
*The gelatin you eat in Jell-O comes from the collagen in cow or pig bones, hooves, and connective tissues.*

The *gelatin* in Jell-O is what lets you transform it into all sorts of different shapes. What exactly is gelatin? Gelatin is just a processed version of a structural protein called collagen that is found in many animals, including humans. Collagen actually makes up almost a third of all the protein in the human body. It is a big, fibrous molecule that makes skin, bones, and tendons both strong and somewhat elastic. As you get older, your body makes less collagen, and individual collagen fibers become crosslinked with each other. You might experience this as stiff joints (from less flexible tendons) or wrinkles (from loss of skin elasticity). 

The gelatin you eat in Jell-O comes from the collagen in cow or pig bones, hooves, and connective tissues. To make gelatin, manufacturers grind up these various parts and pre-treat them with either a strong acid or a strong base to break down cellular structures and release proteins like collagen. After pre-treatment, the resulting mixture is boiled. During this process, the large collagen protein ends up being partially broken down, and the resulting product is called gelatin. The gelatin is easily extracted because it forms a layer on the surface of the boiling mixture.
What other kinds of foods can you find gelatin in? Check out the next page.

*Where can you find gelatin?*

Gelatin is a common ingredient in foods because it is so versatile. It can be used as a *gelling agent* (as in Jell-O), as a *thickener*, an *emulsifier*, and a *stabilizer*. You'll find it in a variety of foods, from yogurt to chewing gum. Here is a list of some other foods that commonly contain gelatin: 


gummy bears
sour cream
cream cheese
cake icing and frosting
marshmallows
soups, sauces and gravies
canned ham and chicken
corned beef
sausage
Gelatin is even used to make the coating for pills that makes them easier to swallow. It's also in cosmetics, lozenges, and ointments.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2009)

Wildkat08 said:


> So, it seems that taking 2 envelopes per day is the most efficient way to get in 14g per day. Is there really no pill supplement that carries a larger dose? Id rather take a pill or 3 everyday rather than have to mix up some weird concotion and drink it daily, lol... just me I guess.


 
I have done extensive research and still haven't found anything else that I can take with the amount of grams per serving that the Knox has in it. I'll stick with the Knox (1 pack a day) but still take the gelatin pills as recommended.


----------



## Wildkat08 (Apr 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I have done extensive research and still haven't found anything else that I can take with the amount of grams per serving that the Knox has in it. I'll stick with the Knox (1 pack a day) but still take the gelatin pills as recommended.


 

Thanks for researching that Aggie.  So are u mixing and drinking the Knox?  What does it taste like? So I'm guessing your getting part of your 14g from the Knox and the rest from pills, is that right?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 23, 2009)

I drink two knox packs a day, in water.  I have to drink it IMMEDIATELY as it clumps, then it's like eating, um, gummy bears?  Mushy gummy bears.  I'm hoping someone knows more than i do so that i can update my simple recipe.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2009)

Wildkat08 said:


> Thanks for researching that Aggie. So are u mixing and drinking the Knox? What does it taste like? So I'm guessing *your getting part of your 14g from the Knox and the rest from pills, is that right*?


 
See BBB response for the taste, it's not bad actually and the answer to your question is yes.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 23, 2009)

_BBB _here, _Blessed _Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, right, Aggie ;-D

The taste isn't bad, i have unflavored knox gelatin, it just clumps really quickly and i end up chewing it.  :-(

I tried in oj and it was a little better, but still clump de clump clump.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 23, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *BBB here, Blessed Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, right, Aggie ;-D*
> 
> The taste isn't bad, i have unflavored knox gelatin, it just clumps really quickly and i end up chewing it. :-(
> 
> I tried in oj and it was a little better, but still clump de clump clump.


 
.


----------



## robot. (Apr 23, 2009)

i could use some thicker hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 23, 2009)

My trick for making perfect Knox...

Get a container that can hold 16 or more ounces.  Empty 4 packs into the container  add 16 oz of warm to hot water. Shake well. Put in the fridge and allow to chill. No lumps and you have 4 servings.  Works like a charm.


----------



## Wildkat08 (Apr 24, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> My trick for making perfect Knox...
> 
> Get a container that can hold 16 or more ounces. Empty 4 packs into the container add 16 oz of warm to hot water. Shake well. Put in the fridge and allow to chill. No lumps and you have 4 servings. Works like a charm.


 
Wow! Great idea Atlanta!!! And it stays like that until u drink it all?  How do you flavor yours?


----------



## sandee1on1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Anybody see any results yet?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> My trick for making perfect Knox...
> 
> Get a container that can hold 16 or more ounces. Empty 4 packs into the container add 16 oz of warm to hot water. Shake well. Put in the fridge and allow to chill. No lumps and you have 4 servings. Works like a charm.


 
Thanks for sharing AJJ. Let me ask you ladies, if the mix is allowed to harden, what are the downsides to this happening. I mean, wouldn't it be like eating jell-o? Is that so bad? I don't know, just thinking out loud.


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 24, 2009)

Or eat some jello.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 24, 2009)

You have to have the original jello, beef gelatin, not fruit pectin jello.  IMHO, if you take Hair, Skin and Nails or a collagen capsule, you get the same results.  Beef gelatin is a perfect combo of amino acids. If your vitamin supplement already contains it, you probably don't need the "jello."


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm taking Knox, as a liquid drink. It gets clumpy really fast.  I don't like drinking lumps.  I didn't want to eat it as jello (hardened) I want it as a liquid.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Wildkat08 said:


> Wow! Great idea Atlanta!!! And it stays like that until u drink it all?  How do you flavor yours?


I get the orange flavor that tastes like Tang




Aggie said:


> Thanks for sharing AJJ. Let me ask you ladies, if the mix is allowed to harden, what are the downsides to this happening. I mean, wouldn't it be like eating jell-o? Is that so bad? I don't know, just thinking out loud.


If you make it the way I suggested it won't get hard at all. It won't even have lumps in it. It will keep in the fridge for at least 5 days.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 14, 2009)

Okay, so AtlantaJJ, your mix keeps the gelatin as a liquid drink and it doesn't harden into...Jello?  If so, I"m on it.

TIA!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 14, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, so AtlantaJJ, your mix keeps the gelatin as a liquid drink and it doesn't harden into...Jello?  If so, I"m on it.
> 
> TIA!


I just whipped up some yesterday, I'm going to get back on it. I have a 16 oz rubbermade container that I put 4 packs in and some really warm almost hot water in and shake it up, put it in the fridge. Just shake it before you pour it into your glass.


----------



## grnidmonster (May 18, 2009)

I wonder if you could do the same thing with Jello.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 24, 2009)

bumping....Nicole1976, how goes it?


----------



## Nicole1976 (Jun 24, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Which brand are you taking? I'm taking Solgar.


 
Solgar  

I take 2 to 3 capsules a day


----------



## Nicole1976 (Jun 24, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> bumping....Nicole1976, how goes it?


 
It's going very well 

Gelatine is definitely a staple for me.

I feel like my hair is strong enough to wear down more often with less damage...

I for the most part still continue to experience all the wonderful attributes I spoke of earler

* Darker Hair
* Stronger/thicker strands
* My hair seems heavier
* Shedding decrease

I also try to eat Jello whenever I can...

And I have been thinking about taking 3 capsules instead of 2.

But I dont want to over do it


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 24, 2009)

I need to revisit this...


----------



## Wildkat08 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nicole1976 said:


> Solgar
> 
> I take 2 to 3 capsules a day


 
Hey Nicole, so ur just taking the capsules? not drinking it as well? wow!! Im running to get some if ur getting noticable results from just a couple capsules a day!! How much gelatin/ capsules? Do u order them on line?


----------



## Nicole1976 (Jun 29, 2009)

Wildkat08 said:


> Hey Nicole, so ur just taking the capsules? not drinking it as well? wow!! Im running to get some if ur getting noticable results from just a couple capsules a day!! How much gelatin/ capsules? Do u order them on line?


 
Yes Mam,

I take 2 to 3 capsules a day (I am very consistent though).

I also try to incorporate jello deserts in my daily diet...this however is not so consistent; I consider this a plus


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 30, 2009)

Bumping this thang up!!


----------



## Wildkat08 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nicole1976 said:


> Yes Mam,
> 
> I take 2 to 3 capsules a day (I am very consistent though).
> 
> I also try to incorporate jello deserts in my daily diet...this however is not so consistent; I consider this a plus


 
Thanks! I saw the brand u take on Amazon, but I couldnt find the amount of gelatin per capsule in the description. I'm not sure if all gelatin supplements by this brand come in the same amount. Where do u buy yours?


----------



## gn1g (Jun 30, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> No one answered my question earlier so I'll ask you as you've used gelatin before...did it make you gain weight? I hope not.


 

So it took so long to get back, no I didn't gain weight.  I was just taking the knox gelatin back then I was in middle school.  I was very active.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 30, 2009)

I have not noticed weight gain from taking knox gelatin...but i haven't done it consistently.


----------



## Nicole1976 (Jul 6, 2009)

Wildkat08 said:


> Thanks! I saw the brand u take on Amazon, but I couldnt find the amount of gelatin per capsule in the description. I'm not sure if all gelatin supplements by this brand come in the same amount. Where do u buy yours?


 
Your local Vitamin Shoppe


----------



## Nicole1976 (Jul 6, 2009)

I want to try the knox Gelatin...

Hows that been working for you guys?


----------



## blackindia07 (Jul 6, 2009)

I started taking GNC brand gelatin last week because of the same thread you read.  I will post any results that I find either positive or negative.  The only problem is that I also recently started taking MSM, hair, nail and skin vitamins and Omega Fatty acids (and have been taking biotin for the last 4 years or so). So if I wake up with WL hair next week I wont know which one did it!!!  LOL


----------



## laurend (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm going to start taking them today but for my nails.  My nail tech suggested gelatine because my nails are thin.


----------



## Cien (Jul 6, 2009)

I bought some Knox's gelatine weeks ago, but keep forgetting to take it!!  I'm going to attempt to take it everyday this week, starting tonight. 

Procrastination *is* my middle name, so I'll see how that goes.


----------



## kooskoos (Jul 6, 2009)

Man, I'm such a PJ, I'm really thinking about trying this . But do you think it would be waaaay to much to take gelatin if I also henna regularly?


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Jul 6, 2009)

hmm... subscribing

Anyone noticing results yet?


----------



## mstar (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought some gelatin capsules 2 days ago, after reading this thread. They're the CVS brand, so I don't know how pure/effective they are (they only have 13g of gelatin per serving), but they were only $3.25. I didn't want to spend a bunch of money on this.

So far, I like them. The CVS brand pills are not too large, which means that I'm more likely to take them on the regular. If my hair really gets 45% thicker, I will fall down on my knees thanking God for this miracle.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Aug 16, 2009)

***bumping***


----------



## Lebiya (Aug 16, 2009)

Does it make the existing hair think too Or just the new hair that grow?


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Aug 17, 2009)

It makes existing hair thicker too


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 17, 2009)

Maxitonia said:


> Ladies walmart sells gelatin capsules 10 grain for $2.95 a bottle the brand is Spring Valley, it has 100 caps. 1 capsule per serving daily. I just bought it today.


thanks for sharing Maxitonia. I will pick up a bottle or two this weekend when I go grocery shopping.


----------



## StarFish106 (Aug 17, 2009)

i have been taking Puritian's Pride Hydrolyzed Collagen for the past 6 months and trust me it has thickened my hair back to where it was.

From Puritan's Pride http://www.puritan.com/collagen-512/hydrolyzed-collagen-plus-c-004596#siblings

*Product #004596*

*HYDROLYZED COLLAGEN PLUS C *(180 Tablets)   Restore Strength and Flexability to Hair, Skin and Nails This 100% pure collagen protein supplement provides the major building materials for growth and maintenance of nails, hair and skin. Collagen is also an essential component of muscles, tendons, cartilage and teeth. 
Buy 1 Get 2 Free Only $19.99 For 3 
Buy 2 Get 4 Free Only $39.98 For 6





Supplement Facts 
Serving Size 3 Tablets  
Servings Per Container 60  

Amount Per Serving % Daily Value 

Vitamin C 30 mg 50%  
  (as Ascorbyl Palmitate)  

Sodium 25 mg 1%  

*Hydrolyzed Collagen 3,000 mg (3g) *  *

L-Ornithine 45 mg *  

*Daily Value not established.  


 DIRECTIONS: For adults, take *three (3) tablets twice daily on an empty stomach.* As a reminder, discuss the supplements and medications you take with your health care providers. 

Other Ingredients: Cellulose (Plant Origin), Dicalcium Phosphate, Croscarmellose, Silica, Vegetable Stearic Acid, Vegetable Magnesium Stearate, Cellulose Coating, Glycerin. Coated for ease of swallowing  

I just hate that these are the biggest pills they have size wise. Between this, my Super-Biotin and Silica it has helped my hair with thickness and softness.


----------



## Lenee925 (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone remember a product called Cortexx? I believe it was made by Alberto Culver (VO5, Nexxus etc) back in 2000-2001 it had tons of gelatin in it and was marketed to stop breakage. Now that I remember this is the only product that really had me retaining like crazy. The only product that I can find that has gelatin in it is Tresemme Anti-Breakage which is made by Alberto-Culver as well. I think putting this on top of existing hair as well as taking supplements will help a great deal.


----------



## Lebiya (Aug 17, 2009)

fluffylocks said:


> *Do you guys think the 14g of Gelatine makes your existing hair thicker too or just the newgrowth? *
> 
> Usually I think vitamins that increase growth and thicken hair only work on newgrowth, but the link said that if you dont take it for 6 months then all of your hair would go back to normal so idk....anyone taking them notice all of their hair getting thicker?
> 
> I also wonder how much gelatine is in one of those cups of jello.





I'd like to know too...Does anyone know?


----------



## gn1g (Aug 17, 2009)

Lenee925 said:


> Does anyone remember a product called Cortexx? I believe it was made by Alberto Culver (VO5, Nexxus etc) back in 2000-2001 it had tons of gelatin in it and was marketed to stop breakage. Now that I remember this is the only product that really had me retaining like crazy. The only product that I can find that has gelatin in it is Tresemme Anti-Breakage which is made by Alberto-Culver as well. I think putting this on top of existing hair as well as taking supplements will help a great deal.


 

Girl I think you said something rat'der, dat-a-preach..


----------



## jrae (Aug 17, 2009)

Lenee925 said:


> Does anyone remember a product called Cortexx? I believe it was made by Alberto Culver (VO5, Nexxus etc) back in 2000-2001 it had tons of gelatin in it and was marketed to stop breakage. Now that I remember this is the only product that really had me retaining like crazy. The only product that I can find that has gelatin in it is Tresemme Anti-Breakage which is made by Alberto-Culver as well. I think putting this on top of existing hair as well as taking supplements will help a great deal.



Thank you SO much.  I have been whining about the loss of my beloved Cortexx for maybe 10 years now.  This was so good for my hair by making it strong and allowing me to retain length.  I will try this Tresemme Anti-Breakage right away!!!


----------



## Wildkat08 (Aug 25, 2009)

Has anyone been mixing the odorless, tasteless knox with juice and drinking? If so, how is it? Is it really tasteless? Are u able to drink it w/out it clumping up? Do tell please


----------



## Aggie (Aug 25, 2009)

Wildkat08 said:


> Has anyone been mixing the odorless, tasteless knox with juice and drinking? If so, how is it? Is it really tasteless? Are u able to drink it w/out it clumping up? Do tell please


 

I haven't been drinking it but I have been dissolving it in hot water and using it in my conditioners. It works so well this way too. I have less breakage and my 7 months of new growth seem soft still. I will continue to do this for a while.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 25, 2009)

StarFish106 said:


> i have been taking Puritian's Pride Hydrolyzed Collagen for the past 6 months and trust me it has thickened my hair back to where it was.
> 
> From Puritan's Pride http://www.puritan.com/collagen-512/hydrolyzed-collagen-plus-c-004596#siblings
> 
> ...



What stores carry this?


----------



## Sonye93 (Aug 25, 2009)

is beef gelatin the same thing?


----------



## Sonye93 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ms.Nicole1976, what is the dosage the 3 capsules= how many mg/grams


----------



## StarFish106 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lucia said:


> What stores carry this?


 
I always got it online at Puritan's Pride but try any vitamin shop and ask them if they sell collagen tablets or hydrolyzed collagen. I usually make out like a bandit on Puritan's Pride website and have 3 huge bottles that will last me for a minute.


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Aug 28, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> That's so true.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_tea
> 
> I drink these all the time but I make them give me light sugar. They also call it Tapioca tea or Boba.


 
I heart bubble tea


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 28, 2009)

I bought some unflavpured gelatin recently online and did not realise 5lb would be so much. I don't like it. It smells like calves feet- horrible! Anyone ever smelled cow feet being cooked? When I mixed it in my smoothie or weight watchers shake the smell was gone but it made it into a mousse and I was still imagining the smell and gagged.


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Aug 28, 2009)

A friend of mine told me that they girls who do gymnastics use the gelatin on their hair mixed with a little water and it hardens the hair like stone, to keep it in place. I guess it's like a protein so I would suggest using a moisturizing conditioner afterwards, like Joico K Paks Intense Moisture if you decide to use gelatin as a protein treatment. You can buy regular gelatin from the grocery(the plain kind)


----------



## Aggie (Aug 28, 2009)

GodivaChocolate said:


> A friend of mine told me that they girls who do gymnastics use the gelatin on their hair mixed with a little water and it hardens the hair like stone, to keep it in place. I guess it's like a protein so I would suggest using a moisturizing conditioner afterwards, like Joico K Paks Intense Moisture if you decide to use gelatin as a protein treatment. You can buy regular gelatin from the grocery(the plain kind)


 
I heard this too but I don't use it that way. I mix mine with a little warm to hot water and mix in some conditioner with it, apply to my hair and DC as usual. My hair never turned hard. Today, I added this mixture to some ayurveda powders (2 Tbs of kapoor kachli, 3 Tbs each of brahmi and Kalpi Tone) and I'm now DC'ing for an hour with heat. I will follow it up with a little Joico Silk Results conditioner, some cool acv rinse and voila. The last time I did the gelatine/conditioner treatment, I loved it. I had virtually no breakage and my hair was soft probably because I ended the treatment with a cool acv rinse.


----------



## remilaku (Aug 28, 2009)

can you just make jello and eat it?


----------



## remilaku (Aug 28, 2009)

I just remembered something. My aunt eats jello and her nails and her hair are long and thick. I would ask her what can make your nails stronger and she said jello. Also, she cuts her hair every two weeks because it grows that fast!


----------



## Lenee925 (Aug 31, 2009)

jrae said:


> Thank you SO much.  I have been whining about the loss of my beloved Cortexx for maybe 10 years now.  This was so good for my hair by making it strong and allowing me to retain length.  I will try this Tresemme Anti-Breakage right away!!!



Girl I wish they didn't discontinue this! Please let me know if Tresemme Anti-Breakage results are comparable to Cortexx. I will be testing this con out as well.


----------



## Wildkat08 (Oct 6, 2010)

Anymore updates on gelatin use ladies?  Is it a staple for anyone... good results? Do tell...


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 21, 2010)

Le bump! Any updates on the users? These things come and go!


----------



## freecurl (Nov 21, 2010)

Thicker hair sounds intriguing. Will possibly try the pill form.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Dec 15, 2010)

I will try both...


----------



## 4bslbound (Dec 15, 2010)

Gelatin is LIKELY SAFE for most people in food amounts and POSSIBLY SAFE in the larger amounts used as medicine. There's some evidence that gelatin in doses up to 10 grams daily can be safely used for up to 6 months.

Gelatin can cause an unpleasant taste, sensation of heaviness in the stomach, bloating, heartburn, and belching. Gelatin can cause allergic reactions in some people.

There is some concern about the safety of gelatin because it comes from animal sources. Some people are worried that unsafe manufacturing practices might lead to contamination of gelatin products with diseased animal tissues including those that might transmit mad cow disease (bovine spongiform encephalopathy). Although this risk seems to be low, many experts advise against using animal-derived supplements like gelatin.

Special Precautions & Warnings:
Pregnancy and breast-feeding: Not enough is known about the use of gelatin in medicinal amounts during pregnancy and breast-feeding. Stay on the safe side and avoid use.


----------



## 4bslbound (Dec 15, 2010)

^^^^ should have been in quotation marks.

I got it from: GELATIN: Uses, Side Effects, Interactions and Warnings - WebMD


----------



## *C00KIE* (Dec 15, 2010)

4bslbound said:


> Gelatin is LIKELY SAFE for most people in food amounts and POSSIBLY SAFE in the larger amounts used as medicine. There's some evidence that gelatin in doses up to 10 grams daily can be safely used for up to 6 months.
> 
> Gelatin can cause an unpleasant taste, sensation of heaviness in the stomach, bloating, heartburn, and belching. Gelatin can cause allergic reactions in some people.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you. I will then only eat lots of jello and use the powdered jello w/ my ayurveda products. Again, thanks!


----------



## seraphim712 (Dec 15, 2010)

Is there kosher/vegetarian gelatin? I wouldn't mind trying that.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes it works 
I've been taking gelatin caps 3x/week and my nails grow like crazy my hair strands are thicker but I also started wgo on my hair  last month. I have to cut my nails down very 2 weeks and they're strong unless I bash them they don't break easy.


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 2, 2013)

bumpppp anyone interested in a jello/gelatin challenge


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 2, 2013)

seraphim712 theres agar or pectin


----------



## yodie (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm going to add gelatin to my supplements for the next six months.


----------



## momi (Feb 20, 2013)

Is this like the Knoxx gelatin?


----------



## yodie (Feb 20, 2013)

momi, I believe so. I'm going to try capsule form.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 20, 2013)

I used to take a hair vit with extra gelatin in it and used a nail polish with gelatin and I can attest that it is very good for thickening and strengthening hair and nails. I will start adding some gelatin powder to my ayurvedic treatments and conditioners. I would also like to take some in pill form.

 This coupled with taking silica should yield good results. Thanks yall for bumping this oldazz thread, lol. I'd forgotten abt using gelatin. I need to consistently note these types of things in my hair journal!


----------



## yodie (Feb 20, 2013)

How do MSM and gelatin compare/differ? Anybody know?


----------



## Jewell (Feb 20, 2013)

yodie said:


> How do MSM and gelatin compare/differ? Anybody know?



Not sure cuz though ive taken msm for many yrs in pill form (nearly 9 yrs), ive never taken just pure gelatin in pill form. I will be soon, though. Then after a bit I wll come back and share what I see by taking the two. Maybe some of the other ladies can share xperiences.


----------



## kimpaur (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmm interesting..


----------



## yodie (Feb 20, 2013)

Jewell said:


> Not sure cuz though ive taken msm for many yrs in pill form (nearly 9 yrs), ive never taken just pure gelatin in pill form. I will be soon, though. Then after a bit I wll come back and share what I see by taking the two. Maybe some of the other ladies can share xperiences.



They're both joint supplements and I would imagine they do the same thing. I'm going to take the Spring Valley brand from Walmart for a couple of months and see what happens. I could use thicker strands.


----------



## McQuay30 (Mar 4, 2013)

Anymore updates, Also if it thickens the hair strands would a person with fine hair have to cut off all fine strands to be able to have the same strands size thoughout the head?


----------



## dyh080 (Mar 9, 2013)

I am friends with a couple( the man is white, the woman is Mexican).

I asked the wife if jello is a stable in Mexican household. She said, yes, they eat it every day in her house. Then, the husband told me that he grew hair on the top of his previously bald head since marrying his wife.  He eats a package of jello a day.


----------



## miss cosmic (Mar 10, 2013)

MonaRae said:


> Oh man!  I can't eat gelatin or any beef/pork products!   Doesn't anyone know of an alternative?



Chicken feet soup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Slll mini using LHCF


----------



## HHSJ85 (Mar 10, 2013)

Great thread.  I am going to try this. I was just saying I need to replace my "snacks" with something healthier.  Tastes Good and hair growth-- can't beat it.  I'm going to add fruit cocktail to mine though


----------



## Incognitus (Mar 10, 2013)

miss cosmic said:


> Chicken feet soup



Really??  It just sounds...um, unappetizing.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 10, 2013)

dyh080 said:


> I am friends with a couple( the man is white, the woman is Mexican).
> 
> I asked the wife if jello is a stable in Mexican household. She said, yes, they eat it every day in her house. Then, the husband told me that he grew hair on the top of his previously bald head since marrying his wife.  He eats a package of jello a day.



All the Mexican shops sell homemade gelatin parfaits around here. Some with milk and some without and some mixed. They are so pretty and tasty... But it's like three servings in one glass.

MonaRae I second Agar. It's tasty and it sets up faster than Jello (room temp). They are available at Asian markets. Be careful, some brands have gelatin in it also.


----------



## miss cosmic (Mar 10, 2013)

Incognitus said:


> Really??  It just sounds...um, unappetizing.



Chicken feet soup is mostly collagen. I'm guessing the benefits should be close to those you get from gelatine. As for unappetizing, well, cant say much about that  there're some pretty good recipes if you google.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Slll mini using LHCF


----------



## tallowah (Mar 18, 2013)

I recently purchased some Bovine Gelatine.How do I take this? Sorry if this question has been asked before.


----------



## Soratachi (Mar 24, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## Jewell (Mar 24, 2013)

-MonaRae

Agar is considered vegetarian gelatin. That may work for you if you cant do bovine or animal-derived gelatin.


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Apr 20, 2013)

I just bought the Knox brand. Came home made some Peppermint Tea and mixed it in. Cant taste a thing. I will keep this up for a while and see what happens. I already have thick hair, so I am wondering how this is gonna wind up, lol


----------



## Incognitus (Apr 20, 2013)

Can someone please share a pic of the gelatin they purchased?


----------



## Amarilles (Apr 20, 2013)

The gelatin can also be added into your products for added protein. Or one can make their own...much safer than using eggs (can carry harmful bacteria). It's strong protein though (hydrolyzed collagen) so it's great for protein-craving hair.

Aside from Jell-O, gummy candies and marshmallows contain gelatin I think.


----------



## juliehp (Dec 8, 2013)

..   Bump....


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 8, 2013)

I just read through this whole thread. I have never heard of this before but I would love thicker hair! I've always wanted it. Any update, ladies? I'm thinking about jumping on this bandwagon.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## juliehp (Dec 11, 2013)

I did the gelatin protein treatment Sunday with:
1 7 gram package Knox gelatine
1/2 cup boiling water
1/2 cup conditioner
-Mixed the pkg with boiling water then added conditioner.
-Applied to freshly washed & clarified hair
-Sat under dryer for 1/2 Hr.
My hair felt nice afterwards, but I'll either do 1 pkg with 1/4 cup water and 1/4 cup conditioner or add 2 pkgs to 1/2 cup water & conditioner to make it stronger.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Nov 30, 2014)

Jewell said:


> I used to take a hair vit with extra gelatin in it and used a nail polish with gelatin and I can attest that it is very good for thickening and strengthening hair and nails. I will start adding some gelatin powder to my ayurvedic treatments and conditioners. I would also like to take some in pill form.
> 
> This coupled with taking silica should yield good results. Thanks yall for bumping this oldazz thread, lol. I'd forgotten abt using gelatin. I need to consistently note these types of things in my hair journal!


 

Hello, did you ever end up adding gelatin to your ayurvedic treatments and conditioners? If so what was your recipe ...and what were the results?


----------



## julzinha (Feb 18, 2015)

Bumping is anyone still using?


----------



## ilong (Aug 23, 2015)

I plan to start taking gelatin regularly to increase thickness.  My mother would buy knox gelatin and make each of the girls drink 1/2 of the drink, every other day.  There were 3 girls and my Mom - so we only used two packets.  We were not of means so we could not afford for everyone to have their own packet.  But our nails and hair were thick and long.   Someone posted about another gelatin this year - but I believe it was a beef gelatin.  I don't want that one -

Any recommendations for good brands of  gelatin?


----------



## julzinha (Aug 24, 2015)

ilong said:


> I plan to start taking gelatin regularly to increase thickness.  My mother would buy knox gelatin and make each of the girls drink 1/2 of the drink, every other day.  There were 3 girls and my Mom - so we only used two packets.  We were not of means so we could not afford for everyone to have their own packet.  But our nails and hair were thick and long.   Someone posted about another gelatin this year - but I believe it was a beef gelatin.  I don't want that one -
> 
> Any recommendations for good brands of  gelatin?


I've read good things about Vital Proteins


----------



## ilong (Aug 24, 2015)

@julzinha - thank you.   I know most gelatins are made of beef and/or pork  but I thought someone had posted a vegan gelatin.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 24, 2015)

It's so funny that this thread is popping back up. I've been taking  hydrolyzed collagen for a while, and I claim it's my fountain of youth for my hair, skin, nails and joints!  
I'm considering the gelatin again as well. There are so many good products to choose from now!  I'm trying to make sure I understand the difference between gelatin and collagen. 

I think I'll try this brand next which they say is easier on the digestion than straight gelatin. Great Lakes also sells straight gelatin:
Amazon link:


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow! I remember coming across this thread before. I was just watching a video of YTer Babilon Kay doing a gelatin treatment and talking about how it has helped her hair. Im really gonna try it this time.


----------



## julzinha (Aug 24, 2015)

AtlantaJJ said:


> It's so funny that this thread is popping back up. I've been taking  hydrolyzed collagen for a while, and I claim it's my fountain of youth for my hair, skin, nails and joints!
> *I'm considering the gelatin again as well. There are so many good products to choose from now!  I'm trying to make sure I understand the difference between gelatin and collagen. *
> 
> I think I'll try this brand next which they say is easier on the digestion than straight gelatin. Great Lakes also sells straight gelatin:
> Amazon link:



I'm still a little confused about the difference between collagen and gelatin?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 25, 2015)

mshoneyfly said:


> Wow! I remember coming across this thread before. I was just watching a video of YTer Babilon Kay doing a gelatin treatment and talking about how it has helped her hair. Im really gonna try it this time.



What's the name of the video?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 25, 2015)

Nevermind @mshoneyfly


----------



## smores (Aug 25, 2015)

julzinha said:


> I've read good things about Vital Proteins



I like this brand!!


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 2, 2016)

Bump


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 17, 2016)

Bumping


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 17, 2016)

Is anyone still taking gelatin?

I've used the Knox in conditioner as a " Strong" Protein which worked nicely.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jul 17, 2016)

This thread had so much potential and yet no results.


----------



## larry3344 (Jul 17, 2016)

@Bunnyhaslonghair that is why I bumped it. There are so many gold nugget threads that have no updates.


----------



## larry3344 (Jul 17, 2016)

@mzteaze I just recently bought the Great Lakes unflavored gelatin and Great Lakes Collagen


----------



## mzteaze (Jul 17, 2016)

larry3344 said:


> @mzteaze I just recently bought the Great Lakes unflavored gelatin and Great Lakes Collagen



Me too.  I ordered this morning and it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 18, 2016)

@YesToHair!  Here you go


----------



## YesToHair! (Jul 18, 2016)

gorgeoushair said:


> @YesToHair!  Here you go




You are a star!


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm willing to try this. Not making any new purchases for hair related stuff until next month though. In the meantime I will do more research


----------



## nothidden (Jul 18, 2016)

I wouldn't eat gelatin due to its source, but per the below (read here: *http://www.byrdie.com/how-to-make-hair-grow-faster/slide4*), you can add the powder to 'poo or conditioner (which could still be absorbed thru the scalp but for me, it's less gross):

"Glycine and gelatin are amazing for hair growth, amongst biotin and protein from the diet," says Cristina. It may sound gross, but gelatin is a mixture of peptides and proteins from the collagen of animal bones and byproducts (hence, why it's commonly sold as beef gelatin, though it can also come from pigs and other mammals). Assuming you're not vegetarian or vegan, consuming gelatin isn't so different from eating animal meat itself, or making bone broth, for example. In fact, gelatin is used in foods like marshmallows, Jell-O, and gummy bears, so you've likely been consuming it without realizing it. But rather than upping your intake of candy, there's a healthier way to get it. "*Adding gelatin powder to your shampoo and conditioner is one way to see great benefits*, or adding gelatin powder to a cup of tea once a day can also help promote hair growth," says Cristina. It's generally recommended to stir gelatin into hot drinks, as the substance doesn't blend well into cold drinks."

Of course there's a YouTube video for a topical DIY treatment:


----------



## nothidden (Jul 28, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> Me too.  I ordered this morning and it arrives tomorrow.


Were you able to try this out?  If I can remember, I'll pick me up a box.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jul 28, 2016)

I want to try this with gummy bears. I wonder if can just eat 14 grams of gummy bears?

I really don't want to make my own.


----------



## larry3344 (Jul 28, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I want to try this with gummy bears. I wonder if can just eat 14 grams of gummy bears?
> 
> I really don't want to make my own.


That or jello.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jul 29, 2016)

Ok y'all. I told myself I would wait for results but yesterday I broke down and bought some gelatin and Jell-O mix. The prospect of thicker hair just makes this so tempting! I found this super easy recipe for gummy bears to try:


1(3 ounce) box Jello gelatin, any flavor
7envelopes unflavored gelatin
1⁄2cup water
*DIRECTIONS*

Mix all ingredients in a saucepan until the mixture resembles playdough.
Place the pan over low heat and stir until melted.
Once completely melted, pour into plastic candy molds and place in freezer for 5 min.
When very firm, remove from molds.
I just need to find some candy molds. I've been eating a lot of candy lately.  So I'm going to make these with sugar free jello to be a healthy alternative. I will also be able to calculate how much gelatin is in each gummy. I cannot find that information anywhere online! If i supplement these along with my gummy vitamins that should be plenty of gelatin!


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 1, 2016)

nothidden said:


> Were you able to try this out?  If I can remember, I'll pick me up a box.



Sorry for not answering quicker.

Yes!. I like it.  It doesn't taste like anything to me.  I mix it with aloe Vera juice (highly recommend a no preservatives brand like Georges) and just a little organic pineapple juice for flavor.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 2, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> Sorry for not answering quicker.
> 
> Yes!. I like it.  It doesn't taste like anything to me.  I mix it with aloe Vera juice (highly recommend a no preservatives brand like Georges) and just a little organic pineapple juice for flavor.


No problem.  Thx for the reply!


----------



## deborah11 (Aug 4, 2016)

larry3344 said:


> @mzteaze I just recently bought the Great Lakes unflavored gelatin and Great Lakes Collagen


I brought this collagen a week ago but I am afraid to try it now.  I have read reports on the internet that it causes acne breakout and I am having acne problems . I am afraid of taking the risk and possibly getting even more acne.  Has anyone had problems with breakouts using this?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Aug 4, 2016)

@Bunnyhaslonghair i want to try this recipe and I just checked Amazon. They have all kinds of candy molds!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Aug 4, 2016)

Yay! @NaturallyBri87 . I actually tried this yesterday. Turns out your not supposed to use the sugar free jello. so it didn't  taste quite right. I'm confident this recipe will work though. The only thing I recommend is that you *might *have to add a little bit of water to the pot as you melt the gelatin to make sure it turns liquid-y enough to pour. (I did cut my measurements down by a third though so that might have affected things for me).

I think I am going to end up ordering those molds on Amazon.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 4, 2016)

deborah11 said:


> I brought this collagen a week ago but I am afraid to try it now.  I have read reports on the internet that it causes acne breakout and I am having acne problems . I am afraid of taking the risk and possibly getting even more acne.  Has anyone had problems with breakouts using this?


Look into adding it to your shampoo or conditioner instead.


----------

